# Gypsies..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

40 Gypsies arrive at the Pearly Gates in their Transit vans and caravans.

St Peter goes into the gatehouse and phones up God, saying. 'I've got 40 travellers here. Can I let them in?'

God says 'We are over quota on Pikeys. Go out and tell them to choose between them which are the 12 most worthy, and I will let just the dozen in.'

Less than a minute later St Peter is on the phone to God again. 'They've gone', he tells God. 

'What?' says God, 'All 40 of them?'

'No, the f***ing gates'... :wink:


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Brilliant

Keith


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:-# :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I think it is healthy that we can laugh at ourselves.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Surely you're not suggesting that they nick things?


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

At last a positive post about our ethnic brothers and sisters - by removing the elitist barrier to free entry they have increased the access for all of us :wink:


----------

